# HTC Desire:ICS AOKP Milestone 6



## kasda007 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I am using this rom for two day it's very fast,except toogle torch problem everything else work.

Does ICS AOKP Milestone 6 have init.d support ?
I am planing to install int2ext4+ scripit,i am running low with space for apps.


----------



## kasda007 (Feb 22, 2013)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]28 views but no [/background]​28 views but no answer f**** great forum,i found solution by myself


----------

